# Ink Pen stains on White Polo shirts~~HELP



## jmtinmi

We recently moved and my son has started in new charter school this year. They have a dress code that allows for white polo shirts. Almost everyday this week, he has come home with significant stains on them! 

He is suppose to primarily use pencil for his work, but most of his teachers require that he uses pen for correction. 

Any neat tricks to get ink out of a 100% cotton polo shirt, I would surely appreciate it. 

I've used alcohol, peroxide, stain stick, and oxyclean.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tallpines

toothpaste

Use a flat brush to tap-tap-tap it in so it thoroughly penetrates into and around each fiber.


----------



## Darren

Years ago I used LaFrance bluing powder to remove ink stains. They stopped making that quite a long ago. I'm not sure if another bluing agent would work. You might have more luck with a polyester (plastic) blend than 100% cotton.


----------



## AngieM2

cleap hair spray on the ink then wash.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm

AngieM2 said:


> cleap hair spray on the ink then wash.


Yep, works the best of anything I've tried. I don't know if it'll get it out completely though.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

Hair spray should do it. In an all-out last ditch effort, you might try something we use to remove ink from paper - a very small amount of chlorine bleach with a very small amount of acetone added to it and immediately applied directly to the area with a swab. Sounds strange, but can do amazing stuff. It has to be fresh mixed, and you want to mix the smallest amount possible.


----------



## Guest

Dawn dishwashing liquid does wonders with ink stains.


----------



## jmtinmi

Thanks for the tips. Next time I go to the store I'll pick up Dawn dishwashing liquid and some acetone to try. 

I could try the hairspray, 'cause I know it works great on synthetic fabrics, but I tried straight alcohol with minimal results. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dawnpacz

Good old fashioned hairspray. Spray it on the stain, and blot until the stain come up. It really works. Also, they do still sell bluing in some stores.


----------



## Sumer

I also say hairspray. The cheaper the better. I got some from the dollar store and it even got it off of of wood. It worked great.


----------



## rivenoak

I'm going through this as well: DS has ruined every light colored shirt and 1/2 his khakhi bottoms with ink at school.

I'm currently working on a marker stain on some trousers. Dousing with hairspray!

If I can't get it out, they'll be dyed navy blue like a lot of other things this year.:grumble:


----------



## cider

Rubbing alcohol works for me.


----------



## jmtinmi

UPDATE:

The hairspray 'lessened' the ink stain, but it didn't completely remove it. I think because of the fabric weave. I ended up using the hair spray and then bleaching the stains. The stains are still visible, but the bleach faded them to a light brown color.

I've yet to try the Dawn dishsoap though


----------



## gwithrow

Amodex, is the name of the product that should be on every person's laundry shelf...it will take out ink....follow the directions...I have ordered online but also I have found it I think at Walmart...


----------



## mamita

I have great results using a mix of peroxide and Dawn dish soap. even try any dish soap, but Dawn really is amazing.


----------



## jmtinmi

I am checking into Amodex. Their website said that it would be at Sav-a-lot, but I didn't find it there. I hope I can find it locally and avoid shipping charges. 

Thanks.


----------



## Charleen

Neither of us use hairspray but I keep a can of it by the washer just for ink stains. I hope you can get it all out!


----------

